# I wish I could fly



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi all

I haven't been on for a while as I have moved recently and I've only just broadband. 

I am looking for a bit of advice. Those of you who remember Bluey:cobalt linnie: he/she is doing well and is a right character. The complete opposite of poor Twinkle.

The problem is that Bluey is having trouble flying. The last week it seems like she is unable to keep herself airborne. If she tries flying round the room she seems to lose height and if you can't get her something to land on quickly then she ends up on the floor.

This has happened 3 or 4 times now. She is going through a moult so I was wondering if it had anything to do with new tail feathers coming through maybe?

She is absolutely fine in every other way eating, drinking, playing etc so I would love to hear your thoughts.

Thanks

Sara x


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome back to the forums! 

If you are not sure on Bluey's gender, from the pics I can tell you she's a girl.
Does Bluey have all of her flight feathers? If she is missing some, especially the primary (longest) flight feathers, then it would be understandable for her to have trouble with flying.


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Hi Aluz

Thanks for your reply. It doesn't look like she has any flight feathers missing but she does frequently shake her tail feathers before shaking all her feathers.

I've been saying Bluey was a girl but cos here cere has a bluish tint others say she's a he :001_rolleyes:

Sara


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything wrong with Bluey's tail feathers which look good from the picture and I doubt that's the reason for the current flying issue.
Since she is moulting, she could be in the process of growing a couple of flight feathers and that can make her flights more awkward.

A mainly whitish cere with faint light bluish tint on the edges of the cere is normal in young females and females who are currently out of breeding condition. When going into breeding condition, the cere will progressively tan till reaching a dark brown colour.
No doubt your Bluey is a female.


----------



## Numptygirl (May 15, 2016)

Again thanks for


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bluey is a very pretty little girl! 
aluz has given you excellent information with regard to Bluey's flight feathers.

In addition, she may simply need time to build up her muscle strength and... some budgies are just better flyers than others.

I have seven budgies downstairs that have out-of-cage time pretty much all day long. Of those seven, there is one that is more "clumsy" in his flying that the others. 
He's improved tremendously in the last few months, but is never going to have the speed and agility of the others. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Blue is precious!  Her shade of blue is lovely  

I agree with the above information :thumbsup: Perhaps with some practice, she'll be able to stay airborne for longer periods of time


----------

